
Why does a piano sound like a piano? - alexpogosian
https://www.pianoteq.com/tutorials?play=modelling
======
chromakode
The little details like sympathetic vibration and hammer sounds make a huge
difference in realism. Particularly in making the player believe -- most
sampled synths have an "uncanny valley" due to the absence of subtle cues like
spatial effects, velocity detuning, and hammer damping. Pianoteq Stage is the
first piano synth I've used where I don't immediately miss the acoustic piano
I grew up with.

